# Any waterskiers out there?



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Anybody out there getting some sets in yet?

I skied 1 set two weeks ago at 22' off. Lake was pretty rough and then had a little boat problems.

Hopefully going to get some major sets in this weekend.

Skiing an HO Vengence (67 inch) at 34 mph.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

sorry, just kinda makes me laugh when I read that. I pretend to do the 'skateboarding' thing when I get really f-ed up. ya know, grinds in the couch and midair high fives.

that talk you just said above me really made me relive those days....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I love to ski and used to start in Lake Sakakawea the first weekend of May..........and a few years ago, I skiied the opening weekend of pheasant hunting  because it was so nice on the big water.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

shoygun in one hand, tow rope in yhe other!!!!


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

we used to ski alot.slalom,barefoot,ski jump(i only stuck one landing).i don't think my body could take a barefootin' fall anymore.it sure was fun though.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

rdneibch: I am 32 years old and after reading about all the 60 plus year olds still slaloming at 36 miles per hour at 22,28, and 32 off along with barefooting, I just couldn't take not skiing myself.

This winter was a big change. I cornered some time for working out in the weight room, doing a little cardio in the morning with my dogs (running) and I can't believe the difference it has made this year from last year skiing. I skied 2 sets last night and I don't even feel stiff or anything today.

If I can drop down to 160 lbs from my current 175, I plan to barefoot again this summer. Haven't done it in 10 years, but I think if I can cut some weight and keep myself in shape, I should be able to handle a fall or two.


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

if you ski pretty regular it's not bad,but a few times a year and you have sore muscles where you didn't know you had muscles.i just don't make the time for it anymore.keep up the good skiing and have fun!


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

i am new to skiing but i learned very fast. I learned in 1 weekend and i am now trying to learn how to ski with 1 ski (slolam) don't know how to spell it. Skiing is great fun. I think snowskiing is even more fun though.


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

pack999,good luck on the slalom.you trying to get up on 1 or kick 1 off?


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

trying to get up on 1. Kicking 1 off is no longer allowed in the lake i ski on. I want the pride of getting up on 1 anyways. I can kinda get up out of the water but i cant balance to stay up


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't really ski too much i like wakeboarding and tubing and riding waverunners and stuff like that.


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

pack,you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

we once had 14 skiers behind 1 boat at the same time.it looked pretty cool.7 of us got up at the same time behind a ski natique.we each had 2 ropes.we had 2 more boats bring in the other skiers and we would pass the ropes over till we had all 14 going.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> we once had 14 skiers behind 1 boat at the same time.


That is a great accomplishment.

Pack999: Keep trying and it will come.


----------

